# Willow



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

How long do the willow blooms usually last?
Thanks


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

There are several species of willow in your region. Each tree will have pollen available for 3 to 5 days at a single location. This will change with species and elevation.


----------

